# Flaming Gorge shore fishing??????



## ff468 (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy and I are planning a fishing trip this weekend. We would love to go out to the Gorge but are not taking a boat. It has been twenty years or so since I have been there and can't remember if there is many areas to shore fish? :?: We will be hitting some of the lakes in the Vernal area as well so any tips/info on the Gorge or local lakes would be helpful.
Thanks
Happy Fishing


----------

